# News Discussions Mila Kunis and Ashton Kutcher giving feedback to UCLA Writer's Pitches... Neat!



## Chris W (Apr 14, 2020)

This is pretty neat. 


Mila Kunis and Ashton Kutcher made a surprise visit to Professional Program's online Writing for Television workshop to give feedback on our writers' pilot pitches! How cool is that? TFT at UCLA on Twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250124740074729472


----------

